# Live Music, Free oysters and the grill!



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Gilligan's on Pensacola Beach is starting Live Music every Wednesday night! This Wednesday Leo and I are bringing out the grill so bring something to grill up and share! As always the oysters are free and they have started shucking at 5:00 instead of 4:00 so that there are some left for all of us working people. Hope to see you all out there and remember to tell the bar tender that you are part of the Fishing Forum to get your drink discount!


----------



## Wade Patton (Oct 2, 2014)

One day you're going to look up and say, damn-he made it. And that'll be me. 

Cheers 'til then!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Wade Patton said:


> One day you're going to look up and say, damn-he made it. And that'll be me.
> 
> Cheers 'til then!!!


Haha.
It's been 8 years doing this Free Oyster thing.
I guess, maybe within 16 years??


----------



## Wade Patton (Oct 2, 2014)

BananaTom said:


> Haha.
> It's been 8 years doing this Free Oyster thing.
> I guess, maybe within 16 years??


If I can bring something for the grill, I'm going to make this in May. Otherwise I'll tuck my tail and mosey back up the long highway.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been but it's been a long time for me too! I need to make it out there again one of these days!

I think I'll try it make it one of these days once Anthony gets home from Troy for the summer, then I can introduce a newbie to the group. Anthony (Fishtration) joined the forum yesterday and is looking forward to meeting some of you since he has a serious bug to do some inshore fishing this summer!


----------

